# How do I add pictures to my Amazon book description?



## Kelsye (Aug 6, 2013)

I really love the images added to Kira James's _Hollow Kingdom_ detail page. (*https://amzn.to/2U2aR01*)

*How do I add images to my book description? *The books are published through KDP. I already know how to add more content via the book details on Author Central, but author central says they won't allow the html tags I need to post the images.

I see that in Kira's book description, these images appear in the "from the publisher" section. If we published direct on KDP, can we still add a "from the publisher" section?

Thanks for you insights!


----------



## Kelsye (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh! That was my 100th post on KBoards. I love you guys. I've gotten so much help and inspiration here!


----------



## Sleeping Cat Books (Aug 25, 2015)

No, we KDP users aren't considered "publishers" for the purposes of the Amazon sales page. There's no way (that I'm aware of) for KDP users to add images to the description, or to access the From the Publisher features.


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

Sleeping Cat Books is right: KDP publishers don't have access to the From the Publisher feature. It's only available in Seller Central to those who sell physical paperbacks (not ebooks). In theory, you can do it by joining Seller Central, going through all the hassle of setting up an account with them for selling specially-printed paperbacks, and then they will link your paperback product page sold through Seller Central to your Kindle title. That's (probably) how Kira must have done it because I know of a few other KDP authors who went the same route.

And congratulations on your 100th post!


----------



## Sleeping Cat Books (Aug 25, 2015)

Lady Runa said:


> That's (probably) how Kira must have done it because I know of a few other KDP authors who went the same route.


The title linked in the first post is sold through Hachette Book Group, one of the "Big Five" publishing conglomerates. That's how it has access to the From the Publisher content area.


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

Sleeping Cat Books said:


> The title linked in the first post is sold through Hachette Book Group, one of the "Big Five" publishing conglomerates. That's how it has access to the From the Publisher content area.


Okay! That explains it


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

Customers once had the ability to add images to a product page, including book pages. I made much use of it, but of course it soon was abused: imagine my surprise when I looked at one of my books and saw that a customer image showed the front cover of a competing book! So Amazon removed the option to upload customer images. Today it's preserved only in the course of writing an actual review, and those, I suspect, are monitored, just as reviews are.


----------



## Roman (Jun 16, 2015)

Lady Runa said:


> Sleeping Cat Books is right: KDP publishers don't have access to the From the Publisher feature. It's only available in Seller Central to those who sell physical paperbacks (not ebooks). In theory, you can do it by joining Seller Central, going through all the hassle of setting up an account with them for selling specially-printed paperbacks, and then they will link your paperback product page sold through Seller Central to your Kindle title. That's (probably) how Kira must have done it because I know of a few other KDP authors who went the same route.


I sell some educational print books and see many other "independently published" books with beautiful product photos. I just created a Seller Central account and now I am stuck how to add product images without actually physically selling the product. Do you have any idea where I can find more information how this works? I couldn't find useful information through Google.

Here is an example:
*https://www.amazon.com/Mein-Jumbo-Vorschulbuch-Kinderleicht-%C3%9Cbungshefte/dp/1078080275*


----------



## Kelsye (Aug 6, 2013)

For those of your that are interested... Turns out I can't add images to a book product page as a humble KDP user.

_HOWEVER_, this inspired me to do something I thought was rather clever. The "look inside" feature for the Kindle version of the book showed rather crappy formatting and started with the bring copyright page. So, I added a selling graphic and an image with the best review excerpts. It looks great!

I'd rather the images were on the product page, but this is better than nothing. *You can see the book here: https://amzn.to/33LbmNl*

Just click on "look inside" to see what I did.


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

>I sell some educational print books and see many other "independently published" books with beautiful product photos.

Can you point to one? Thanks!


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Excellent idea! Love your graphics - very professional looking. Should get you a ton of traffic to your site.



Kelsye said:


> For those of your that are interested... Turns out I can't add images to a book product page as a humble KDP user.
> 
> _HOWEVER_, this inspired me to do something I thought was rather clever. The "look inside" feature for the Kindle version of the book showed rather crappy formatting and started with the bring copyright page. So, I added a selling graphic and an image with the best review excerpts. It looks great!
> 
> ...


----------



## notjohn (Sep 9, 2016)

>HOWEVER, this inspired me to do something I thought was rather clever. The "look inside" feature for the Kindle version of the book showed rather crappy formatting and started with the bring copyright page. So, I added a selling graphic and an image with the best review excerpts. It looks great!

That depends on the Start Reading Location being the cover. I've tried for years to make that happen, since it does a bit less than 50 percent of the time in the case of my books. How did you set the SRL, or did you?

It's a nicely formatted book, apart from the fact that you have two covers showing in the case of the print edition, at least in the Look Inside that Amazon showed to me.... Oh, no, sorry! The second is actually the title page. Did you do the formatting yourself?

I have to say that quitting smoking was one of the easiest things I ever did. It was May 4 (Susan's birthday) at ten o'clock in the morning, after twenty years of a pack-and-a-half habit. I had a prescription for a tranquilizer, which I took for however many days were in the bottle. Susan says I have never before or since been a more agreeable husband. I do confess that for some time I used to follow students down the sidewalk (we live in a college town), glorying in the secondhand smoke. And I did find that one must re-learn the whole thing again, every time there's an experience once associated with smoking. That December, when I got on the chairlift at Cannon Mountain, I was seized with the desire to light up. Fortunately there was no one else on the chair to bum a cigarette from.


----------

